# Quel est votre mac préféré ?



## matacao (7 Novembre 2012)

Par simple curiosité, pour faire suite au post de Zitoune "*Combien de Mac vous avez chez vous ?"

*Je commence mon mac préféré est le SE/30, que j'aimerai ravoir pour compléter ma collection.

J'adore ce mac car il est pratique leger mais surtout on pouvait mettre un ecran couleur dessus ce qui été une révolution qu'es que j'ai pu jouer a dark castle tant d'heure passer sur ce magnifique mac.
De plus le SE/30 reste la meilleur avancé technologique de ca periode.

Et vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2012)

matacao a dit:


> Par simple curiosité, pour faire suite au post de Zitoune "*Combien de Mac vous avez chez vous ?"
> 
> *Je commence mon mac préféré est le SE/30, que j'aimerai ravoir pour compléter ma collection.
> 
> Et vous ?



Pourquoi pas, mais on va y mettre des règles, afin d'éviter d'avoir la moitié du catalogue Apple à chaque post :

- 1) On a *un* Mac préféré, un seul ! Il peut changer avec le temps (auquel cas on peut revenir ici expliquer le changement d'idée), mais c'est un seul !

-2) Ici, nous sommes dans Classic Mac, donc il est bien entendu que ce sujet est un sujet de collectionneur où le dernier MBP "Retina Display" n'a pas sa place, on parle de machines anciennes !

-3) Dans la mesure du possible, on développe un peu, on ne lâche pas juste le nom d'un modèle, on essaie de dire pourquoi.

-4) On ne poste pas pour critiquer le choix des autres, les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas (quant aux trollages ou flood &#8230; Comment dire &#8230; )

EDIT : Pour répondre à une question de mistik :
-5) Si vous possédez votre Mac préféré, vous pouvez bien entendu en publier ici une photo (une, hein, pas un album complet !), mais une photo du votre, hein, pas un cliché récupéré sur internet !

Bon, je donne l'exemple : de tous les Mac que j'ai eu ou ai encore - voyez la liste dans mon profil pour ceux qu'il me reste (SE30 compris, c'était le premier Mac que j'ai eu "à moi", les précédents étaient ceux de la boite où je bossais ), mon préféré c'est le PowerBook Firewire de 2000, le Pismo. Ce que j'aime dans cette machine, c'est son côté "charnière", il était l'ordinateur portable le plus puissant du 20ème siècle, il sait faire tourner Mac OS X (Tiger pour le mien), mais aussi OS 9, et la plupart de mes vieilles applications, et bien que datant du siècle passé, il est le premier portable d'Apple a offrir les interfaces modernes* (USB, Firewire, Airport), le premier à supporter les mises à jour de son firmware, mais aussi le dernier à avoir ces géniaux modules amovibles qui permettaient de remplacer, selon les besoins, son lecteur de DVD par un ZIP, un SuperDISK, un simple lecteur de disquettes, ou même un second disque dur ! Par ailleurs, son écran 14 pouces (introduit par le Wallstreet deux ans plus tôt) commençait tout juste à faire des émules dans la concurrence, le plus souvent dotée de dalles de 10 à 12 pouces. 

Enfin, dernier argument (pas le plus rationnel, mais pas le moins important) : j'adore me servir de cette machine, même encore maintenant, il m'arrive régulièrement de l'utiliser pour venir surfer sur MacGe, rien que pour le plaisir ! :love:

Voici une photo de "mon précieux", naguère publiée dans un autre sujet (où il fallait trouver ce qui clochait, tout en sachant que la photo n'a pas été retouchée ) :





(*) Oui, je sais, l'USB était déjà présente sur son prédécesseur, le "Lombard", mais ce dernier n'offrait ni le Firewire, ni Airport !


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2012)

Pour moi c'est mon StarMax (le clone du 4400)

Il est au summum de ses extensions Un disque de 80Go, 160Go de Ram, un processeur (dans le cache L2) G3@400MHz, une carte Usb, une carte Ethernet, une carte vidéo 32Mo et un port série.
Il fait parfaitement tourner Os9.1 et se connecte en AppleTalk (série) sur mes plus vieux ordis (Classic II, Duo230)
Il se connecte en Ethernet sur les postes en OsX jusqu'à Léo
et avec son petit serveur Vnc au boot, il n'a pas besoin d'écran, je peux le piloter depuis n'importe quel Mac du réseau

Bref c'est ma passerelle entre les Macs récents et les très vieux


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2012)

mon iMac G4 Tournesol 17"


----------



## CBi (7 Novembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> mon iMac G4 Tournesol 17"



Et oui, Rémy, pour moi aussi, même si ça y est, c'est décidé, je passe mon G4 1,25GHz à mon fils pour le remplacer par un iMac dernier cri en décembre (mais mon fils va me rendre son G4 800 qui va aller dans mon bureau  )

Quant à utiliser l'adjectif léger pour le SE30... Apparemment vous n'avez jamais eu à le ramener chez vous en métro pour bosser le week-end... Près de 10 kg quand même, dans son sac de transport très seyant que malheureusement je n'ai pas conservé :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2012)

Mon iMac G3 DV600 Flower Power encore en activité comme lecteur musique et radio internet !

Pour son look bien évidemment ....


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2012)

CBi a dit:


> son sac de transport très seyant que malheureusement je n'ai pas conservé :



J'ai toujours celui de mon Classic II.
Identique, mais sans le logo Apple et tout bleu.
Bref, le même en moins bien !


----------



## cdbvs (7 Novembre 2012)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Si y'avait pas eu la modération de Pascal 77, je crois bien que j'aurais lâché toute ma collection, effectivement ^^

C'est difficile à dire quand même, car ils ont tous des particularités spécifiques en bien ou en mal. Je ne parlerais donc que de la génération des Mac à processeurs 68xxx, se sera plus simple pour moi.

Je pencherais pour le Mac II (pas l'Apple II):

Points forts:
- Il est assez volumineux.
- 2 lecteurs disquettes ce qui permet de réaliser des traitement avec des images disques avec une plus grande facilité et la possibilité d'installer un lecteur 5"1/2 car il est compatible avec l'IBM 5170 que j'ai malheureusement donné il y a près de 10 ans (vu le prix aujourd'hui je m'en mord les doigts).
- Le miens à un disque d'origine 40mo de 5"1/2 et 1,5" de haut. Il fait un jolie bruit et met près d'une minute pour s'arrêter :rateau:
- La possibilité d'installer des systèmes de l'Os 3.0 au 7.5.5 ce qui lui permet d'accueillir un lecteur cdrom 4x uniquement à froid (mais il devient alors assez instable).
- C'est un 68020 à 16Mhz avec 8 slot de ram SIMM 30 pins, ce qui m'a permis d'installer 10mo. C'est peu, mais pour ce que j'en fais en ce moment c'est bien assez 
- Il y a 2 piles, une pour la Ram et l'autre pour la vidéo. Si l'une des 2 est HS, le Mac II ne démarre pas.
- Il fonctionne assez bien mais il ne faut pas lui en demander trop.
- 6 slots d'extension pour installer des cartes.

Pour les points faibles:
- Plusieurs ports sont similaires, si on ne regarde pas ce que l'on branche, on risque de planter sérieusement la carte vidéo, qui heureusement se change et ne coûte pas très cher encore en 2012 sur Internet.
- Par contre la CM et l'alime sont très rare et aussi assez cher et donc il faut faire bien attention de le garder dans des conditions assez rigoureuses. Moi je le stock dans ma chambre, comme presque tous mes autres Mac.
- La Ram SIMM 30 pins est aussi assez rare, bien que l'on ne puisse pas installer des barètes de plus de 2mo. Toutes les mêmes, mêmes marques, mêmes puissances, sinon le Mac ne démarrent pas.
- Les 6 slots d'extensions sont en NuBus et donc de plus de devenir de plus en plus rare et cher (sauf pour la vidéo), il y a de nombreuses applications Hard qui ne sont plus du tout compatibles avec les ordinateurs actuels.

Il reste, si ce n'est de son utilisation, un ordinateur assez beau, propre et soigné. Ce n'est pas un Lisa, mais mis en valeur (pas avec un pot de fleur dessus) dans une pièce, il peut resté étends sans perdre de son charisme. 
Il est très beau quand le couvercle est levé. La CM et les composants sont très bien soignés. La présentation Hard est très belle je trouve. C'est le seul de la gamme des Macintosh qui me fait cet effet avec l'Apple IIgs.

Voila ^^

Mais j'en ai d'autres qui sont aussi très bien, je trouve.

A+
Cdbvs


----------



## grün (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir, quelques mots au sujet d'un mac qui a été mon préféré à une époque où il était très très coûteux d'en acheter. Quand était-ce ? En 1995, si je me souviens bien. Il s'agissait d'un modèle blanc crème, avec une souris rectangulaire grise. À mes heures perdues, entre deux vacations, je jouais dessus à un simulateur de vol en noir et blanc. Je crois bien que mon envie d'avoir un mac date de cette période : le système de fichiers était très différent des pc windowsiens que nous avions par ailleurs. Il était assez encombrant, mais je le trouvais vraiment classieux (vocabulaire de l'époque, non ?) Je ne l'échangerais évidemment pas contre mon mba et son display dédié. Mais quelle machine c'était !


----------



## Madalvée (7 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas une grande expérience mais je crois que mon préféré est le powerbook 12 pouces qui n'a jamais été remplacé : à la fois puissant et passe-partout, il provoquait l'étonnement encore l'année dernière quand je l'emmenais en réunion. Il se démontait entièrement, tout était facile et bien conçu, dès que je retrouve une occasion qui me permettra de remplacer la prise de connecteur courant (80 $ aujourd'hui sur iFixit) je le remets en activité.
Mon premier mac fu un emac mais si j'avais mieux choisi j'aurais pris un tournesol qui aurait sûrement gagné sa place de préféré.


----------



## flippy (7 Novembre 2012)

Le LC 475. Pour moi le premier Mac mini (comparé aux tours et autres 4400 de l'époque...). En plus j'adore les pizzas  ...


----------



## fau6il (8 Novembre 2012)

_Celui que personne n'a encore    mais qui un jour viendra  
Charmant, "isn't?" _


----------



## Powerdom (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
moi c'est mon powerbook G4 17 pouces de première génération. sa connectique imposante en fait toujours une excellente machine. de plus sous snow, il tourne comme une horloge.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> moi c'est mon powerbook G4 17 pouces de première génération. sa connectique imposante en fait toujours une excellente machine. de plus sous snow, il tourne comme une horloge.



Tu n'es pas cohérent, là : un PowerBook, ça ne peut pas tourner sous Snow, les PPC, c'est 10.5.8 maximum !


----------



## matacao (8 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu n'es pas cohérent, là : un PowerBook, ça ne peut pas tourner sous Snow, les PPC, c'est 10.5.8 maximum !



Je confirme un PPC c'est 10.5.8 max car dans Snow Leopard il n'y a plus de language PPC c'est que du intel.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2012)

Mon préféré, si on m'autorise cette digression, c'était l'Apple II GS :love:

Pas un Mac sur le papier, mais dans l'esprit c'en était un.

Premier modèle couleur "abordable", souris, icônes, plein de logiciels sympa : Locksmith, photonix, les Maraton, Prince of Persia, Conan et un lanceur d'application (dont j'ai oublié le nom :rose en mode texte qui était super.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Pour moi c'est mon StarMax (le clone du 4400)
> 
> Il est au summum de ses extensions Un disque de 80Go, 160Go de Ram, un processeur (dans le cache L2) G3@400MHz, une carte Usb, une carte Ethernet, une carte vidéo 32Mo et un port série.



Ha pas vraiment en fait car j'en avais un aussi dans le temps. Bien sur je l'avais passé au G3 et à une 3DFx 4500 32 Mo, une carte Ethernet mais aussi une carte Wired4DVD (décodage mpeg2 matériel pour DVD vidéo) avec un lecteur interne de DVD SCSI Pioneer 106 (grâce à une nappe de dérivation SCSI interne). Du coup j'avais aussi DEUX disques dur internes IDE de 120 Go sur les deux ports IDE. On ne peut pas plus le remplir 


Sinon c'est assez difficile de choisir en fait. J'hésite entre mon premier Mac utilisé (le Mac +) et celui que j'ai le plus désiré, le Titanium.

Je crois que je vais choisir le Titanium 550 car c'était le premier portable que j'ai pu me payer avec mon salaire et qu'en plus j'ai même pu travailler avec au boulot (patron ouvert d'esprit, c'est rare) car je faisais du dev Unix et que c'était plus pratique que les misérables émulateurs de terminaux sur les PC de la boite. 

Cette machine m'a bluffé à sa sortie, elle avait le premier écran 16/10ème, une finesse inégalée tout en étant une machine complète avec des composants à jour qui n'avaient rien à envier aux PC (comme la Radéon Mobility qui venait de sortir). La première version était en G4/400 et 500 mais le temps de rassembler les fonds, la rev 2 était sorti et j'ai bien fait de l'attendre car elle corrigeait pas mal de petits trucs.

C'était donc un Titanium 550, mais je l'ai remplacé depuis par un modèle 867. La peinture est toujours nickel


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2012)

Petite rectif à propos de mon Mac préféré :
on me murmure dans l'écouteur que c'est 160*Mo* de Ram et non 160*Go* 
(mais tout le monde avait rectifié bien sûr )


----------



## fau6il (9 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu n'es pas cohérent, là : un PowerBook, ça ne peut pas tourner sous Snow, les PPC, c'est 10.5.8 maximum !



_Mais bien sûr,  il voulait dire sous Léopard (sans la neige), comme le mien._


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2012)

fau6il a dit:


> _Mais bien sûr,  il voulait dire sous Léopard (sans la neige), comme le mien._




Léopard bien sur


----------

